# I'm glad we don't get charges filed for river collisions



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

Sounds like the snowboarder is an asshole, and riding recklessly. Screw him. Maybe you wouldn't understand unless you have kids?


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

I saw 2 collisions at Keystone today. Snowboarders and skiers were flying through tight crowds out there. I was with my kids, 8 and 5 and I was scared for their safety. We retreated to the bar for cerzevas and hot chocolates. Be safe out there.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Swank said:


> Reading this story Snowboarder May Face Charges After Crashing Into Skier « CBS Denver makes me glad that if we come down river into another boater and have a collision the police aren't investigating if charges need to be filed.
> 
> Do they sell skiing insurance to protect you from an incident?


We don't seem to have a strong history of reckless endangerment of others in our sport. 

As a ski instructor I wish they would investigate these accidents more often. Doesn't mean they need to charge folks more often but I do think there needs to be enough presence to ascertain levels negligence, i.e. disregard for the Responsibility Code posted at every american resort. 

Seems to be getting worse with the increasing use of music devices and ear phones/buds. Hard to be situationally aware when one of your senses is completely oblivious to your surroundings. Most of us aren't going as fast as we think but often its more than fast enough to hurt or kill someone if we aren't paying attention.

We won't deal with these issues on the river until we see higher concentrations of users (maybe places like Brown's Canyon during peak) and/or more users who show no regard for fellow boatmen. Then again gravity and slippery surfaces may play a part in resort accidents as well :-D

Phillip


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Yeah, this time of year is by far the most dangerous up there. Packing all those people onto one or two runs is a great idea. There are definitely some tools out there, but I think the resorts share the blame as well. They open a high speed lift serving one open run knowing there will be line all day. But they don't have to worry since the law makes them immune to litigation. And they shouldn't be held liable for the inherent dangers of skiing, but they create the danger of the white ribbon of death. Maybe there should be capacity limits on trails like there are for other public places?


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

D-Sieve said:


> Sounds like the snowboarder is an asshole, and riding recklessly. Screw him. Maybe you wouldn't understand unless you have kids?


All snowboarders are assholes. Especially at that age......
Except for me. I'm all right. But the rest of them...



restrac2000 said:


> Seems to be getting worse with the increasing use of music devices and ear phones/buds.


Don't blame the music. I ride all the time with music and I don't come close to anyone. A handful of my buddies do too and guess what - no collisions. I don't ride "with" anyone very often, but I maintain awareness and defer to those I am passing. 

The whole fault with this lies with an entitled "I own the slopes" point of view. Particularly prevalent among males of this age on skis or board.


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

carvedog said:


> All snowboarders are assholes. Especially at that age......
> Except for me. I'm all right. But the rest of them...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Blame the music... blame the "lifestyle choice"... blame everything save for the community who silently watches and tacitly condones reckless behavior. A major difference in kayaking is that I've been told flat out, by my betters, when I was being reckless. It seems the community accountability on the slopes does not impact behavior in the same way. Could be the presence of the patrol changes the community dynamic sufficiently to make people feel free from the burden of confronting bad behavior. On the same token, the resorts create a kind of melting-pot approach that there are no places for people to really ski fast. We have terrain parks. Where are the "Fast parks?" Enter the litigation/insurance industry...


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Carvedog, I think you're very right in the "I own the slopes" mentality causing more chaos every year. However, music is definitely a variable that not all riders can handle well. While it may be possible for you and buddies to enjoy tunes while making turns, my guess is you're all conscious beings that are smart enough to make logical decisions and maybe check your surroundings. That cannot be said for everyone on the mountain. Just as there are idiots in your everyday dealings, those same nudniks want their turn on the snow with their cool new earbuds. Then you take away one of their senses that restrac2000 mentions, and you have the potential makings of a bull-in-china-shop scenario.

Other factors that I feel will always be in play with this kind of deal - Teenagers(self explanatory); park junkies who are usually of the teen variety but almost always dooshy; booze, hangovers, and I suppose maryjane; the previously mentioned early season masses quantities wanting to ride white ribbon of death; and basic lack of mountain knowledge/etiquette.

Also, I really think the argument of snowboarders being assholes is stupid. If you're an asshole, you're still an asshole whether you have 1 or 2 pieces of wood, plastic, and metal attached to your feet.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Raising three kids at a resort, I've given this way too much thought*

It's a demographic thing.

Each of my kids was hit at least once in their early years. Each time I was within six feet of them behind them, blocking.

Each time it was by young male boarders on green slopes. All but once they were very apologetic. The one that wasn't tried to race away after hitting my 2 year old daughter. I picked her up, chased him down and he had an opportunity to explain it all to the sheriff. 

I think boarding attracts to a rebel demographic. That demographic is the sort of young male that says, I'm going to go off that jump even if the 6'2" guy is right there and potentially a child is in front of him that is too short to see. I'm going to pass him in the slow sign maze rather than check my speed and let him and the kid clear. 

I ride skis and I board. I don't think either is better. I just have done the math on the collisions I have personally experienced and have found that the young male that is willing to put you at risk is on a board right now.

So, get your kids off of the greens as fast as possible, and teach them to keep their head on a swivel. Enjoy skiing and boarding and teach yoiur kids that if they have to check their speed and give a little room, it won't ruin their day.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Canada said:


> So, get your kids off of the greens as fast as possible, and teach them to keep their head on a swivel. Enjoy skiing and boarding and teach yoiur kids that if they have to check their speed and give a little room, it won't ruin their day.


All of what you said is very true, but this part was the very best. I will be getting my kids off the greens as soon as possible!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

carvedog said:


> Don't blame the music. I ride all the time with music and I don't come close to anyone. A handful of my buddies do too and guess what - no collisions. I don't ride "with" anyone very often, but I maintain awareness and defer to those I am passing.
> 
> The whole fault with this lies with an entitled "I own the slopes" point of view. Particularly prevalent among males of this age on skis or board.


Just to clarify, I am not blaming the music. That would be a useless approach. Its the combination of people who don't care about their legal responsibilities on the slopes and music that is dangerous. Its always about personal accountability in my opinion. 

I will say though.....many states have made it illegal to operate an automobile with headphones/earbuds on. Colorado is one such state. Mitigating risk at high speeds requires as many senses as possible on crowded slopes. 

Phillip


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

In case it wasn't clear I was being sarcastic and facetious about snowboarders being aholes. 

It is completely a mindset thing. If you don't care about others on the slope and view it as your 'right' to go as fast as you want, then there will be trouble. With a helmet on and going at nominal speed, even without music, I didn't hear either one of the skiers who hit me from behind. 

Now I turn it up, go faster and defer if I see any possible trouble spots coming up.


----------



## Snoopmo (Mar 25, 2008)

Cue snowboarder jokes....

How does a snowboarder introduce himself......

"Whoa, sorry Dude."


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

God damnit Obama


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

caspermike said:


> God damnit Obama


totally bro


----------



## liquidphoto (Oct 22, 2010)

Snowboarders don't kill people, Gappers do! Haha..


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

liquidphoto said:


> Snowboarders don't kill people, Gappers do! Haha..


They're called Gapers, gaper...


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I was in this weird eddy once and my paddling friend boofed onto me and pushed me into a wall where I swam. Can I press charges?


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

He should charge you for disruption of boof. Counter sue your boofless ass.


----------



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

We defended a skier in a civil suit that was "out of control" and ran into another skier. Paid a pretty large settlement.


----------

